# Can hens handle whole corn?



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've given cracked corn to my chickens and ducks, but wondering if they (especially the chickens) can handle whole corn? Anyone feed whole corn?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I throw out whole corn for my sheep and the chickens eat it. I have not seen any ill effect.

They prefer cracked. I throw whole first, then cracked. They move over to the cracked.

Google said: Grown *chickens can* easily *eat whole corn* kernels without it being cracked as long as they have access to grit. Don't worry about the size of the kernel at all.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes they can , as long as they have gravel / grit so they can grind it in their gizzard


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

its a good idea to feed a bit of whole corn in the evening during cold weather, as it gets digested slowly, giving their bodies fuel for heat through the night . though corn is lower in protein it is considered a high energy ,heating feed


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you arnie that is real good information. I should of thought of it myself.That is why I am glad I take the time to read the discussion. You know you learn something new everyday thing.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks folks. Guess I'll have to get some grit!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> Guess I'll have to get some grit!


If they free range and have access to dirt, they are likely to have all they need already.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

they have a smallish fenced in area...size of a dog kennel...but the ground is totally frozen and/or covered in snow so gravel is not always available...thanks.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

they need grit no matter what they eat as they have no teeth .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> the ground is totally frozen


Put some *dry* sand in a container about the size of a dishpan inside the coop and throw some of the whole corn in there.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

okay...will try to get some, Thanks.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

Doesn't oyster shell act as grit and give calcium?

Whole corn is the only corn I feed to my personal flocks. The cracked corn loses nutrients over time and is mostly candy by the time you buy it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We throw out whole corn a few times a week. No ill effects that we have seen.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I had pans of both oyster shell and grit. And a larger oil pan of DI earth. That way they take what they want and a dust bath as well. I used cracked corn in winter only. Layer pellets in feed hangers that way it kept feed from being wasted. Some times I'd get a bag of scratch to mix in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yellowsnow said:


> Doesn't oyster shell act as grit and give calcium?


Oyster shell is too soft to act as grit.
It's mostly Limestone and grit needs to be Silica or Granite.
Unless there's a problem with thin egg shells they don't need the extra Calcium


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If they free range and have access to dirt, they are likely to have all they need already.


Would a chicken survive on any food if it did not have grit?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Put some *dry* sand in a container about the size of a dishpan inside the coop and throw some of the whole corn in there.


Isn't sand too fine, and sometimes not sharp enough, to function well as grit?



Bearfootfarm said:


> Oyster shell is too soft to act as grit.
> It's mostly Limestone and grit needs to be Silica or Granite.
> _*Unless there's a problem with thin egg shells they don't need the extra Calcium*_


Or you feed an 'all flock' type of feed, which usually has low calcium(~1%),
then the layers need a calcium source...
....and thin shells is not always a lack of calcium.

I provide granite grit and oyster shell in separate containers.

Have never given whole corn, but occasionally see a few on the ground left from scratch grains, most of which are cracked.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Oyster shell is too soft to act as grit.
> It's mostly Limestone and grit needs to be Silica or Granite.
> Unless there's a problem with thin egg shells they don't need the extra Calcium


That makes sense. All my flocks have access to the ground and range. So i've never worried about providing grit, just oyster shell for calcium.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Would a chicken survive on any food if it did not have grit?


Maybe really fine ground feed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

aart said:


> Isn't sand too fine, and sometimes not sharp enough, to function well as grit?


It's about all there is around here and the birds do fine.
There's not much rock within 100 miles of here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> HDRider said: ↑
> Would a chicken survive on any food if it did not have grit?


If they are totally confined they need some source for grit.
Many processed feeds already have it.

They mainly need it for seeds.
Wild birds manage to find enough, and even small birds can eat whole corn kernels.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

if you are feeding scratch grains and corn to laying hens, remember that will lower the overall protein intake and might affect how many eggs they will lay..
sand is OK for grit.
many crumble type feeds have sand in them,.
.......jiminwiscstayingontopic........


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> sand is OK for grit.
> _many crumble type feeds have sand in them_


Huh. Wonder why they'd add that?
I wouldn't think crumble would need grit to be broken down in the gizzard, but maybe it does.
Or they add sand for weight.

I know the scratch grains I buy at the mill has a bit of granite grit in it, but larger pieces(~1/8").


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Layer mash or layer crumble/pellets don't require grit, (it's a powder or a "formed" powder) but anything else does. And no, oyster shell doesn't make good grit. Shouldn't require oyster shell for calcium with layer mash either, because it's supposed to have adequate calcium added to form eggshells.

I don't feed whole corn mainly because they don't eat it very well. They seem to prefer cracked - but still only use corn for a treat/exercise. Layers need a LOT more protein than what they can get from corn.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> many crumble type feeds have sand in them,.
> .......jiminwiscstayingontopic........


Where did you get that Info?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I do free choice grit and oyster shells,allows them to digest anything


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

When I first got chickens, I'd throw them a mix of oil seeds/oats/cracked corn. They'd fight over the oil seeds, settle for the oats, and didn't touch the corn. Now I don't bother offering the corn.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I tried feeding my meat chickens cracked corn and whole oats. they picked all the corn out and the oats kept building up in the feeders.

take some crumble feed and mix it with water in a bowl.
you will find sand .. I did this by accident when feeding chicks..


----------

